# reiner UFO DS Thread



## st-rider (29. Januar 2008)

Dann versuch ichs jetzt doch mit einem neuen Thread ...

@ falco:

wärst du jetzt evtl. bereit Bilder vom einem Teambike hier zu posten? (rot/schwarz)
was hältst du davon eine Revelation in das DS zu bauen?
welche Laufräder könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

bitte bitte!


----------



## Kuwahades (31. Januar 2008)

... wenns ein LRS mit Schnellspannern sein soll, dann kann ich nur den LRS von Rose empfehlen.
10 Jahre Garantie auf Speichenbruch, die Onyx Naben haben 5 Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller und die Extreme Race Atack Felgen sind geschweisst und wiegen bei 32mm Breite nur 540 gramm.
Und da Extreme Naben auch von DT Swiss sind ( ist kleingedruckt auf den Naben ), ich habe da auch mal telefonisch nachgefragt, dann sind die Felgen bestimmt auch ein Markenprodukt! 

Ich fahre den LRS im UFO DS lässt sich auch bergauf super beschleunigen !

MTB Rider hatte Anfang 2007 einen 4x Test, die hatten ein UFO mit Revelation Air Gabel und Pearl Dämpfer, ich muss mal kucken, ob ich den noch finde, die hatten aber nen kompletten LRS von DT drinnen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (31. Januar 2008)

Das UFO DS im Test hatte:
Rock Shox Revelation
Rock Shox Pearl 3.3
LRS DT Swiss FR 440 mit DT Swiss EX 5.1D

Aber bei den Laufrädern musst du selber wissen: Fährst du clean oder nicht? Wenn nicht, willst du leichtere die du öfters pflegen musst?
Abhängig davon was du ausgeben willst, kannst du dir natürlich zum Beispiel auch Crossmax reinbauen. Oder Deemax.
Ich persönlich fahr in meinem UFO DS einen bissle älteren LRS, Ritchey Disc OCR. Die brauchen schon Pflege, fahr auch nicht ganz sauber. Zum Hometrails pflügen oder wenns ein wenig ungesitteter zugeht hab ich noch ein Ersatzhinterrad mit Doubletrack und XT-Nabe.

Hoffentlich konnt ich dir helfen,
mfg Arni


----------



## Kuwahades (31. Januar 2008)

... habe den Test auch gerade gefunden. ist aber eine Revelation mit Stahlfeder. Die Air gefällt mir persönlich auch net so doll vom ansprechen her.


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Februar 2008)

Leider habe ich kein Foto eines rot-schwarzen Ufo Ds, aber vermutlich wirst Du auf der SRAM-Nicolai Teamseite fündig: http://sram-nicolai.dbap.de/SID=si0300b23f7a4b875733aff21dcb5f18/index.php

Vom Federweg her ist die Revelation ok, am besten etwas runterregeln. Die Pike ist aber noch etwas steifer. Für Racing empfehle ich die U-Turn Air. auf ca. 110 mm eingeregelt.

Enduro Laufradsätze bieten meist ein sehr gutes Verhältnis aus Steifigkeit und Gewicht und können daher auch für 4-Racing zu empfohlen werden, z.B der EX 1750 Laufradsatz von DT Swiss.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## st-rider (13. Februar 2008)

Endlich, ich hab ihn bekommen, ein Traum in rot/schwarz.

jetzt hätte ich aber noch eine Frage:

Was verändert sich wie, wenn ich den Dämpfer an den verschiedenen Punkten einhänge?


----------



## Falco Mille (13. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du den Dämpfer an der Aufnahme am Heck in einer tiefen Position montierst hast Du mehr Federweg, in einer höheren Position weniger. Die vordere Aufnahme ist nicht zum Verstellen. Der Dämpfer soll so montiert sein, dass das Heck weitest möglich ausgefedert ist.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2008)

@ st-rider

... stell mal die Fotos von Deinem DS hier rein, wenns fertig ist.
würde mich mal interessieren, wie du das mit der zugverlegeung gelöst hast.
ich hatte immer nen ghostshift, bis ich den zug komplett anders verlegt habe.


----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2010)




----------



## WODAN (16. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ###



Mit Pike gefällt es mir besser


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2010)

Im Aufbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2010)

sehr schön !

sieht aus, als würde es sich komplett anders fahren lassen als in Grösse L ?

Lenkwinkel ist sehr steil, oder täuscht das nur ?


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sehr schön !
> 
> sieht aus, als würde es sich komplett anders fahren lassen als in Grösse L ?
> 
> Lenkwinkel ist sehr steil, oder täuscht das nur ?



Gabel steht noch auf 140mm


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2010)

ja dann wirds mit 120mm  ja noch steiler 

Schindele hat gut geklappt  
für 329


----------



## WODAN (7. April 2010)

Hier erst einmal der vorläufige Aufbau


----------



## Kuwahades (8. April 2010)

Gud`n Bernd,
cooles Teil und wie isses so ?
Wheelies gehen mit nix besser als mit nem DS, oder ?

Wie funktioniert die Schaltung ?
was darf man denn alles mit der Alfine so anstellen laut Hersteller ?

Habe meins leider noch nicht weggeschickt, aber Lager habe ich schon ausgepresst, müsste nur noch in die Kiste und nach Oberhausen.


----------



## WODAN (8. April 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n Bernd,
> cooles Teil und wie isses so ?
> Wheelies gehen mit nix besser als mit nem DS, oder ?
> 
> ...



Moin,
bisher konnte ich es leider noch nicht richtig testen, daher kann ich auch noch nichts über die Alfine sagen. Außer natürlich dem Gewicht im HR 
Eventuell kommt sie auch ins BMXTB 

Laut Hersteller ist sie glaube ich nur für Trekking gedacht, mal schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarök (9. Mai 2010)

So hier nun der Zwischenstand meines Ds-Projektes
Jetzt fehlt nur noch Kurbel u. Kettenführung und dann kanns endlich los gehen....


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Mai 2010)

Cool !

Farben passen gut zusammen


----------



## race-dog (12. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Brauche einen neuen Dämpfer mein DNM hat den Geist aufgeben (Druck und Zugstufe ade). Ich fand den recht geil zwar ein bisschen sensibel im einstellen aber ansonsten gut, gibt es alternativen? Max 200 wären super


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Mai 2010)

... ein gebrauchter Vanilla RC wäre doch optimal. 
Pro Pedal, oder ohne das bleibt Dir überlassen. 
Den bekommst du für 90 und der funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

suche UFO-DS Rahmen !


----------



## chridsche (27. Mai 2010)

mit einem L könnte ich ggf. dienen...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

chridsche schrieb:


> mit einem L könnte ich ggf. dienen...



uuuh L. is zu gross,- S oder M müsste er sein. 
(für meinen sohn)


----------



## chridsche (27. Mai 2010)

da wächst er rein !


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> suche UFO-DS Rahmen !




ich muss Dir endlich mal meinen zuschicken, aber bei mir ist ja andauernd was anderes, hast Du ja mitbekommen


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich muss Dir endlich mal meinen zuschicken, aber bei mir ist ja andauernd was anderes, hast Du ja mitbekommen



dann bekommste ihn nicht mehr wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2010)

der ist auch L, zum Glück


----------



## wavearound (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hätt die schlanke S Version im Angebot....leider ist alles im Arsch. Im September wird neu aufgebaut.

UFO-DS im Dickkicht, da fühlt's sich wohl. Gerade wenn's schön zur Abfahrt hochgeschoben wird.






Zeigt ma mehr DS's -

Gruß

wave


----------



## Ragnarök (29. Mai 2010)

So, meins ist nun endlich fertig ! 
(Bilder folgen) Ich hab nur gerad ein Problem mit der Kettenführung , leider wurde mir der Rahmen ohne iscg Aufnahme geliefert, so das ich mir ne Kefü für Tretlagermontage ordern musste...
Ich hab mich für die Drake von Shaman endschieden, geile Optik + Funktionalität "So heißt es jedenfalls"
Aber das Ding schleift ohne Ende...
Und die Passgenauigkeit naja, musste von der Adapterplatte ca 5mm weg feilen,um an den Käpchen der Schwingenbefestigung vorbei zukommen.
Na jedenfalls , hab ich entgegen der Anleitung von Truvative (Howitzer Innenlager + Oct Kurbel) die Kefü direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt und danach einen Spacer gesetzt, da sonst anders herrum die Kurbel an den 3 Einstellungsschrauben der Kefü hängengeblieben wäre, mein jetziges Problem ist aber jetzt, dass die Spann rolle zuweit Rechts steht und mir ständig die Kette vom Zahnblatt schmeisst.
Nach meiner Überlegung müsste ich endweder einen 3mm Spacer noch unter die Kurbel setzen, dass die weiter raus kommt, oder zweitens wieder die Feile in die Hand nehmen und großflächig eine vertiefung , in höhe der Spannrolle feilen so das diese dann etwas weiter innen steht. 
Bei der Spacer Idee , weis ich allerdings nicht inwieweit die Gefahr besteht, dass die Aufnahme für die Kurbel dann zu kurz wird, und die dann nicht mehr richtig zu klemmen geht...

So ich weis, schwer zu beurteilen, wenn man keine Fotos sieht, aber ich hab heut morgen ein arges Mitteilungsbedürfnis... 

Ps: wer ein Rechtschreibfehler findet , der darf ihn behalten ...
greetz !!!


----------



## Ragnarök (4. Juni 2010)

fertisch


----------



## wavearound (6. Juni 2010)

Ragnarök schrieb:


> fertisch



Sehr nice !

Was hast für einen Dämpfer verbaut ? Fox DHX 5.0 ? Ein Van R ist das nicht oder ? Nee.


Ich brauch auch dringend nen neuen Dämpfer.

Gruß

wave


----------



## WODAN (6. Juni 2010)

wavearound schrieb:


> Sehr nice !
> 
> Was hast für einen Dämpfer verbaut ? Fox DHX 5.0 ? Ein Van R ist das nicht oder ? Nee.
> 
> ...



Müßte ein DHX4 sein


----------



## wavearound (6. Juni 2010)

hmm, den kann ich mir nicht leisten. Sag mal Bescheid wie der sich fahren lässt, ob du zufrieden bist-


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Oktober 2013)

sowas bau ich mir glaube ich auch


----------



## Kuwahades (5. November 2018)

Gud`n,
nachdem ich den neuen Flowtrail in Willingen mit dem ION ST in L abgerollt bin kam mir die Idee meinen UFO DS Rahmen wieder
aufzubauen, denke mal das ist der Perfekte Rahmen für diese Art von Strecken

Fährt hier noch jemand sein DS ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (8. November 2018)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Fährt hier noch jemand sein DS ?



ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem  
wo finde ich den die Geodaten vom DS? ich seh nur die vom ST?!


----------



## Kuwahades (8. November 2018)

Habe mal die alten Kataloge durchforstet
Daten sind von 2005, aber ich glaube viele Änderungen gab es da nicht
Im Bikemarkt ist eins in M zu verkaufen


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. November 2018)

Danke Dir!

Sitzrohr 380mm in allen Größen, das ist blöd....(oder eben zu kurz ;/ )


----------



## Kuwahades (8. November 2018)

wie groß Bist Du ?


----------



## Kuwahades (16. November 2018)

Steuersatz ist drinnen




neue Lager auch


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Juni 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

